# Sattel



## Fie (11. April 2010)

Seid gegrüßt Mädels,

ich hab ein Problem, mein Sattel löst sich auf. Ich brauch leider einen mit 160mm. Hab´s gemessen 

Hat eine von euch nen Sattel übrig, der nicht mehr benötigt wird, weil er euch evtl. zu breit ist? Ich würde mich über günstige Angebote freuen.
Und bitte nicht böse sein, wenn ich jetzt schreibe, dass ihr mir keine Links zukommen laßt, in denen günstige und gute Sättel angeboten werden. Ich hab´s jetzt einfach grad nicht. Oder man wird sich anders einig! Ich wißt schon, wie ich das meine. Danke sehr!

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. April 2010)

Ich habe gerade meinen weißen vom Hardtail runtergebaut, weil er mir zu breit ist und auf den Ischias drückt. Ist ein Selle Selle Italia Lady-Dingens der teureren Sorte und war auf meinem Hardtail drauf. Zu bewundern auf dem Foto in meinem Blog... Wie genau der heißt? Äh... Es ist der mit den Flügelchen hinten, die nachgeben. Superleicht ist er auf alle Fälle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (11. April 2010)

Sorry, Nachtrag: Gemessen werden die Sitzknochen, gell?! Exklusive nicht inklusive Bio-Polster darauf...


----------



## Fie (11. April 2010)

Sitzknochen habe ich gemessen. Habe ich so 145, soll man dann ja aufrunden und da brauche ich laut Tabelle 160mm. Aber ich laß mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren 

Ich sitze halt lieber gerne etwas breiter. Ich hatte mal so ein schmales Teil, das ging gar nicht...  Hast du mir evtl. den Link zum Block? Bin grad zu blöd 

PS: im Bikemarkt hat es ja schon einiges an Sättel, aber leider zu 95% ohne Maßangaben. Und irgendwann mal wird einem das Googlen zu blöd!


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. April 2010)

Da sieht man mal wieder, wie Signaturen ignoriert werden...


----------



## Fie (11. April 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder, wie Signaturen ignoriert werden...



Gar nicht, da war ich ja auch drauf, aber wo erkenne ich den Sattel gut?


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. April 2010)

Hast eine PN. Auf alle fälle ist es der hier: 

http://www.bike24.net/produktbilder.html?product=4436;picture=2


----------



## Fie (11. April 2010)

Da steht: *Einsatzbereich: Rennrad* 

ach ich hab doch eh keine Ahnung...
*aufdenbodenstampf*


----------



## Echinopsis (11. April 2010)

Den Sattel kannst du auch auf dem MTB fahren, hab ihn auf zwei meiner MTB. Allerdings meine ich mich zu erinnern, dass der mit 145 mm Breite angegeben war. Stellt sich als die Frage, ob der Sattel zu deinem Allerwertesten kompatibel ist. Die Suche nach dem richtigen Sattel ist schon eine Wissenschaft für sich... 

MfG Tine


----------



## trek 6500 (11. April 2010)

..hab nur nen bontrager hier rumliegen - aber in 13.... sorry


----------



## Fie (11. April 2010)

Sorry Mädels, wenn ich etwas genervt klinge... aber ich bin es!
Ist doch immer so, kommt wieder alles auf ein Mal! Herrgott!

Danke euch! 
Ich denke schon, dass ich einen in 160mm brauche. An meinen Popoknochen kann ich nichts ändern, die haben *tatsächliche* 145mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (11. April 2010)

..klingt nu doof , aber bastel´dir doch - bis geld für´n ordentlichen da is - einen vom toom markt für trekking bikes drauf - die sind doch immer sehr breit .... nur so , bevor du gar net aufs bike kannst .. grüsse,


----------



## Fie (11. April 2010)

Ich habe ja noch einen auf meinem alten Pegasus, aber, das sieht so... ich sag´s nicht.

Ich mach dann mal ein Bild von  meinem jetztigen Sattel, damit ihr wißt, was ich meine, wenn ich schreibe, der löst sich auf. Viellicht hilft das auch bei der Sattelauswahl.

Ich bin grad so geladen...


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. April 2010)

Der hier ist a) breit genug, b) sehr komfortabel (ich habe ihn auf dem SSP, weil ich ohne Radhose damit sehr bequem sitze, und Uli sowie eine Bekannte von mir fahren ihn ebenfalls schon jahrelang mit wachsender Begeisterung) und c) hier anzugucken...


----------



## Fie (11. April 2010)

Nur mal so zwischendurch, warum ich so ... bin 

Wie ihr wißt, Job weg
jetzt Auto kaputt, muß tierisch geschweißt werden und die Kupplungsscheibe  muß man wechseln. Heißt, Motor muß raus und das ist ein Akt vorm Herrn
Moped will nicht anspringen, finde einfach den Fehler nicht
Rücken macht Probleme
Kind zickt ganz schwer rum
Sattel am Zerbröseln

hab ich was vergessen?? Bestimmt!


----------



## Fie (11. April 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Der hier ist a) breit genug, b) sehr komfortabel (ich habe ihn auf dem SSP, weil ich ohne Radhose damit sehr bequem sitze, und Uli sowie eine Bekannte von mir fahren ihn ebenfalls schon jahrelang mit wachsender Begeisterung) und c) hier anzugucken...



Ist aber nicht deiner 

Wachsende Begeisterung liest sich doch gut! Wird notiert!


----------



## scylla (11. April 2010)

Ich würde mich trek6500 anschließen: hol dir erst mal irgend ein billiges Trekking Teil. Bei Aldi gab's doch auch erst eine Fahrrad-Aktion.
Die Sättel sehen zwar alle häßlich wie die Nacht aus, aber bis du dir was vernünftiges leisten kannst, kannst du erst mal fahren. Und so lange du draufsitzt  merkt es eh keiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (11. April 2010)

...denk immer dran , wenn der bobbes auf dem sattel is , sieht man ihn ja net .. kicher

und ansonsten : KANN ALLES NUR BESSER WERDEN !!! kopf hoch !!!


----------



## lucie (11. April 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich würde mich trek6500 anschließen: hol dir erst mal irgend ein billiges Trekking Teil. Bei Aldi gab's doch auch erst eine Fahrrad-Aktion.
> Die Sättel sehen zwar alle häßlich wie die Nacht aus, aber bis du dir was vernünftiges leisten kannst, kannst du erst mal fahren. Und so lange du draufsitzt  merkt es eh keiner



Dem würde ich mich eigentlich auch anschließen. 

Ansonsten vielleicht mal hier draufsetzen, gibt's in etwas breiter (z.T. bis 155mm), sind relativ günstig und sehen garnicht sooo übel aus.


----------



## Iselz (11. April 2010)

mich bekommt von diesem teil hier keiner mehr runter (nach 1jähriger suche)


----------



## Veloce (11. April 2010)

Es gibt  durchaus dezente optisch passable Trekkingsättel mit 160er Breite.
Velo  oder Selle Royal  hat bestimmt was günstiges ohne  Gel .
Gerade mit Velo Sätteln habe ich beim Preis- Leistungs Verhältnis gute
Erfahrung gemacht .
Auch die Spezi Frauensättel sind wie schon erwähnt durchaus empfehlenswert .


----------



## Mausoline (11. April 2010)

Hallo,
hab den zuhause rumliegen, 

http://www.webindustries.it/selleitalia/sport/moderate_eng/prodotti.asp?c=6&id=35

war auch ne Notlösung weil ich keinen gefunden hab...
wenn du den haben willst...

Gruß Mausoline


----------



## Fie (11. April 2010)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab den zuhause rumliegen,
> 
> http://www.webindustries.it/selleitalia/sport/moderate_eng/prodotti.asp?c=6&id=35
> ...



Das ist meiner, nur mit Loch und der löst sich vorne an der Spitze auf. Ist alles komplett kaputt. 

Aber ich frage trotzdem: was willst du dafür haben?

Grüßle

Micha und danke


----------



## Mausoline (11. April 2010)

Hallo,
nix - gib mir per PN deine Adresse, ich versuch ihn  in den nächsten Tagen zu schicken.
Hatte auch schon solche Zeiten -  hinter mir 
Gruß Petra


----------

